# right sized crate??



## FancyNancy

Hi everyone-
My puppy is coming in a few days and Im wondering about crates. What kind do you use - the plastic encased kind or the open wire cage kind? And how big do you think it should be for a 6 lb puppy? I have a 3X3 playpen already and a fairly small Vari kennel for sleeping - is this good enough? Should I get one of thes larger open crates that I can put a sheet over? Help! Sorry for all the many questions!
Nancy


----------



## Genie1000

Congrats on your new puppy! Our pup hates the metal crates. We got a soft, Natures Miracle crate for her to sleep in and she loved it. Since about the third night home, she had slept through the night. I like that I can fold it and pack it since we travel a lot!
She sleeps at home in the medium size stuffed with towels since it's a tad big. We use the small size for travel with her favorite blankets


----------



## krandall

Kodi hated wire crates too, so we used plastic ones for him, and just kept with it for the girls. We started with small plastic crates for Kodi, but he was well trained by his breeder (as were the other two) so we NEVER had a problem with accidents in the crates. So I didn't even start Panda in a little crate. She went straight into the one she uses now as an adult.

The advantage of wire crates is that many come with a divider, so if you DO have a puppy who is likely to soil a larger crate, you can make the space smaller until they grow.


----------



## Marni

Kosmo has Natures Miracle as well, and he has tried to chew on the inside, so be sure billy stick, nylabone and squirrels in log toy are inside with your puppy. Watch and see because pulling away plastic bits and swallowing is a big no no. At few months zippers have to be secured with clips because they can be scratched down and puppy escapes.


----------



## Hammer

WE get our guy in June, but im preparing... Ill have to look up Natures Miracle crates. Thanks for the advice in this post. While inquiring about puppy training at Petsmart, we ended up buying the Petsmart's "The Puppy Guide" . Its loaded with $250 dollars in coupons that pays for itself. We need everything !!! He's the silver sable.


----------



## 31818

Ricky prefers a metal wire crate. In my opinion they offer better airflow than plastic. Also, we have a better view of Ricky, and he us, with a wire crate. Our groomer uses wire metal crates and therefore Ricky feels "at home" when he goes for his twice weekly grooming while waiting his turn. The metal crate we use (Top Paw small size) folds flat for easy transportation. At home he only uses his crate for sleeping at night (or when we need to leave him home alone for short periods of time) and we cover it to make a doggie cave for him


Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall

Marcia Tallent said:


> Kosmo has Natures Miracle as well, and he has tried to chew on the inside, so be sure billy stick, nylabone and squirrels in log toy are inside with your puppy. Watch and see because pulling away plastic bits and swallowing is a big no no. At few months zippers have to be secured with clips because they can be scratched down and puppy escapes.


No softsided crate should be used unsupervised as a method of containment until/unless the dog is COMPLETELY crate trained, and fully adult so they aren't looking for unexpected "entertainment". My dogs are all well behaved in soft sided, collapsible crates at trials and classes, because I've put a tremendous amount of time into training them for that. I would still NEVER use a soft sided crate for confinement when I wan't nearby or over night.

My guys have hard crates in the car and truck, wire crates (completely covered except the front, so that Kodi doesn't complain  ) in the RV and solid cratesn the house. Plastic ones in the bed room, and my new "fancy" ones in the dining room. I'm trying to resist buying the fancy ones for the bed room room. I think I'll resist for a year or so, but they really are MUCH prettier!


----------



## krandall

Genie1000 said:


> Congrats on your new puppy! Our pup hates the metal crates. We got a soft, Natures Miracle crate for her to sleep in and she loved it. Since about the third night home, she had slept through the night. I like that I can fold it and pack it since we travel a lot!
> She sleeps at home in the medium size stuffed with towels since it's a tad big. We use the small size for travel with her favorite blankets


A sof sided crate like that is not a good idea for a puppy. I missed that that was what the NM crate was. She may be fine in it as an infant, but you're taking a big chance on it during adolescence. And the problem is, if she manages to get out once, it will never be a safe form of containment again.


----------



## Genie1000

We figure that crate isn't a long term thing, but she goes right to sleep in it at night. She sleeps through the night and that's the only tine we use that crate. When she's older we will find a long term solution.
What's a good travel crate? We fly to the west coast frequently.


----------



## Marni

I use the Delta Airlines one marketed by the AKC. It straps into car as well. Sometimes it is listed as a Delta Sherpa. 

I will get a metal crate for Kosmo, as discussed. I knew the light weight one was short term. 

Also, stuffing kong toy with food is an excellent way to pacify puppy while in the crate. I stuff with freeze dried raw food by Instinct.


----------



## krandall

Genie1000 said:


> We figure that crate isn't a long term thing, but she goes right to sleep in it at night. She sleeps through the night and that's the only tine we use that crate. When she's older we will find a long term solution.
> What's a good travel crate? We fly to the west coast frequently.


I used Sherpa Bag for brining my puppies home, and I know lots of people use them life-long. We haven't traveled by plane with any of the dogs since they were adult, but another one I like the look of, and would investigate for and adult dog is the SturdiBag.


----------



## 31818

I don't understand why it is desired to use one type of crate as a puppy and a different kind when adolescent/adult. Ricky has used his Top Paws crate from the beginning. He still sleeps with his same blankie and Teddy Cow since he was a puppy. I prefer consistency and familiarity in the life of a dog. Anything that disrupts Ricky's routine is upsetting to him. I favor picking whatever you want and feel is the best for your circumstances and stick to it.

Ricky's Popi


----------



## krandall

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky prefers a metal wire crate. In my opinion they offer better airflow than plastic. Also, we have a better view of Ricky, and he us, with a wire crate. Our groomer uses wire metal crates and therefore Ricky feels "at home" when he goes for his twice weekly grooming while waiting his turn. The metal crate we use (Top Paw small size) folds flat for easy transportation. At home he only uses his crate for sleeping at night (or when we need to leave him home alone for short periods of time) and we cover it to make a doggie cave for him
> 
> Ricky's Popi


I agree with all the above points... I wish Kodi agreed as well!


----------



## 31818

krandall said:


> I agree with all the above points... I wish Kodi agreed as well!


Isn't it remarkable that we don't "own" dogs, they "own" us! :grin2:


----------



## Melissa Brill

*crate preference*



FancyNancy said:


> Hi everyone-
> My puppy is coming in a few days and Im wondering about crates. What kind do you use - the plastic encased kind or the open wire cage kind? And how big do you think it should be for a 6 lb puppy? I have a 3X3 playpen already and a fairly small Vari kennel for sleeping - is this good enough? Should I get one of thes larger open crates that I can put a sheet over? Help! Sorry for all the many questions!
> Nancy


I prefer the plastic crates. As long as it's not a super hot place I think there's enough air flow and it is more den-like. Plus, for dogs who 'fight' their crate there is the potential for more injuries off of the wire crates, but ultimately it depends on your and your dog.

Perry was 9 months old when we got him so we didn't consider getting a really small one and then his permanent one, we just got the permanent size one for him. His crate is 24.6" L X 16.9" W X 15" H which is a good size for him - he can move around easily but mostly likes to curl up in the back.


----------



## Melissa Brill

*travel crates*



Genie1000 said:


> We figure that crate isn't a long term thing, but she goes right to sleep in it at night. She sleeps through the night and that's the only tine we use that crate. When she's older we will find a long term solution.
> What's a good travel crate? We fly to the west coast frequently.


I wouldn't get a hard/ plastic travel crate for flying - to get one that fits in the cabin it has to be awfully small. The soft travel bags are better because they can be a bit taller than the underseat (of some airlines) because they will squish down on the top to fit under when needed.

A lot of people use the Sherpa bag - but there are a variety of options out there. There's a wheeling version (Igo or IGO2) that allows more space for standing when it's upright but will still fit under the seat on it's back. There are ones that are more pod shaped, and then there's the more classic/ sherpa shaped ones.

I have a sherpa bag for car travel (it's not lined though I think it comes with a furry bottom that you can take out to clean) because Perry gets car sick so it's easier to clean AND it has a place to pass through the seatbelt strap for safety. For air travel though I prefer this bag

https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B019K6QD32/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

(there are several different brands that are similar) because it folds out (when you have space to do so, to give him a little more space) and because, when it's folded out you can unzip the front flap to stick your hand or foot in more easily :wink2: However, it does not have a seatbelt strap (I think because both sides zip open).

The newer sherpas and some of the other bags are also more ventilated so depends what you want in that regard (the one I got is ventilated on the top and the one end when the sides are closed so not quite as much as other bags.


----------



## FancyNancy

That's a lot of crates! Karen you always think everything out so clearly. xoxo


----------



## krandall

Melissa Brill said:


> I prefer the plastic crates. As long as it's not a super hot place I think there's enough air flow and it is more den-like. Plus, for dogs who 'fight' their crate there is the potential for more injuries off of the wire crates, but ultimately it depends on your and your dog.


True, although I would certainly hope that anyone getting a puppy would start positive crate training from day one, if the breeder hadn't already started the puppy in a crate. Crates can be a problem for an older rescue dog, but there is no reason for a little puppy not to learn to LOVE their crate very early in the game.


----------



## krandall

Melissa Brill said:


> I have a sherpa bag for car travel (it's not lined though I think it comes with a furry bottom that you can take out to clean) because Perry gets car sick so it's easier to clean AND it has a place to pass through the seatbelt strap for safety. For air travel though I prefer this bag
> 
> https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B019K6QD32/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1


Yes! You mentioned this one before, but I couldn't find it. I think this is another one I'd definitely look into more closely for travel with an adult dog.


----------



## Melissa Brill

krandall said:


> True, although I would certainly hope that anyone getting a puppy would start positive crate training from day one, if the breeder hadn't already started the puppy in a crate. Crates can be a problem for an older rescue dog, but there is no reason for a little puppy not to learn to LOVE their crate very early in the game.


Completely agree. I also developed a preference for the plastic crates with my last dog but that was also because she had to fly in cargo and using the plastic crate in the house AND when flying meant she was travelling in her den which kept her chilled out. That's not an issue with a Havanese but hard to break that mindset

Sent from my EVA-L19 using Tapatalk


----------



## lonnieluv

We have a 24x19" crate and it's a good size for my 5lb have puppy. I tried a smaller one but it was too small.


----------



## ShamaMama

Ricky Ricardo said:


> Ricky prefers a metal wire crate. In my opinion they offer better airflow than plastic. Also, we have a better view of Ricky, and he us, with a wire crate. Our groomer uses wire metal crates and therefore Ricky feels "at home" when he goes for his twice weekly grooming while waiting his turn. The metal crate we use (Top Paw small size) folds flat for easy transportation. At home he only uses his crate for sleeping at night (or when we need to leave him home alone for short periods of time) and we cover it to make a doggie cave for him.


Shama also has a wire crate, but we think she spends most, if not all of the night, sleeping in her fluffy bed at the other end of her ex pen. On long road trips, she does better in her wire crate than in her soft-sided one that we use for local car trips.

Amazon.com : MidWest iCrate Folding Metal Dog Crate : Dog Crate : Pet Supplies


----------



## Revividus

Melissa Brill said:


> FancyNancy said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi everyone-
> My puppy is coming in a few days and Im wondering about crates. What kind do you use - the plastic encased kind or the open wire cage kind? And how big do you think it should be for a 6 lb puppy? I have a 3X3 playpen already and a fairly small Vari kennel for sleeping - is this good enough? Should I get one of thes larger open crates that I can put a sheet over? Help! Sorry for all the many questions!
> Nancy
> 
> 
> 
> I prefer the plastic crates. As long as it's not a super hot place I think there's enough air flow and it is more den-like. Plus, for dogs who 'fight' their crate there is the potential for more injuries off of the wire crates, but ultimately it depends on your and your dog.
> 
> Perry was 9 months old when we got him so we didn't consider getting a really small one and then his permanent one, we just got the permanent size one for him. His crate is 24.6" L X 16.9" W X 15" H which is a good size for him - he can move around easily but mostly likes to curl up in the back.
Click to expand...

Hi Melissa, may I know which plastic crate you're using?

I'm considering this in large which 24 x 16 x 15in. But am worried that it may turn out too small.

Stefanplast SPA Gulliver Pet Carrier With Metal Door (Large) (Light Blue) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075B4VSZL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_7.JYAbV9JX7KJ

Thank you!


----------



## Henry&Kate

I bought this one for when Henry came home in late Sept. (we bought blue because it's $10 cheaper than tan for some reason)

It's 21 x 16 and supposedly for pets up to 15 pounds. A few weeks ago Henry started to whine at night when I put him in his crate at bedtime and I realized he had gotten too big for it. (he weighs 11 1/2 lbs). For some reason these vari kennels on Amazon go from 21" to 28" skipping the 24". Now he has the 28" (which seems huge because it's a lot taller!) and he is now like a little prince in a king size bed. So I would think a 24" inch one would be perfect in terms of length.

My only concern about the one you linked is the height in the longer term. Would it allow him to stand up?

And I had been going to get the wire one but the breeder had sent a picture of a few of the puppies snuggling in a plastic crate on a chilly morning and it just looked cozier and more den than the wire one.


----------



## Revividus

Henry&Kate said:


> I bought this one for when Henry came home in late Sept. (we bought blue because it's $10 cheaper than tan for some reason)
> 
> It's 21 x 16 and supposedly for pets up to 15 pounds. A few weeks ago Henry started to whine at night when I put him in his crate at bedtime and I realized he had gotten too big for it. (he weighs 11 1/2 lbs). For some reason these vari kennels on Amazon go from 21" to 28" skipping the 24". Now he has the 28" (which seems huge because it's a lot taller!) and he is now like a little prince in a king size bed. So I would think a 24" inch one would be perfect in terms of length.
> 
> My only concern about the one you linked is the height in the longer term. Would it allow him to stand up?
> 
> And I had been going to get the wire one but the breeder had sent a picture of a few of the puppies snuggling in a plastic crate on a chilly morning and it just looked cozier and more den than the wire one.


Oh you have a great point about the height. I doubt it's high enough for her to stand in. Is it bad if she can't stand in it?

I live in an apartment so was thinking of placing the crate in kitchen and the kitchen will act as her ex-pen.


----------



## krandall

Revividus said:


> Oh you have a great point about the height. I doubt it's high enough for her to stand in. Is it bad if she can't stand in it?
> 
> I live in an apartment so was thinking of placing the crate in kitchen and the kitchen will act as her ex-pen.


Yes, they need to be able to stand up and turn around comfortably.


----------



## Revividus

krandall said:


> Yes, they need to be able to stand up and turn around comfortably.


Just to be doubly sure, stand up as in stand up on their hind legs ? I.e. 2-legged stand. &#128578;


----------



## Henry&Kate

> Yes, they need to be able to stand up and turn around comfortably.


This is what happened with Henry. He'd go to bed quietly in his crate but during the night he'd wake up and want to resettle himself and didn't have enough room to move around comfortably and he whined. I thought he just wanted to go out and then when it happened again I realized he no longer had enough room to move around enough during the night.



> Just to be doubly sure, stand up as in stand up on their hind legs ? I.e. 2-legged stand.


Four legged stand and turn.


----------



## Melissa Brill

I do have a soft side crate that use for Perry but only when we're traveling/ in hotels - he has been able to open it (and was so proud of himself for doing so!) but for us trying to travel with his regular crate on a regular basis would be too difficult. If I knew that we were going to be in a hotel for a few days and that he'd be alone for long periods though I would take his hard side crate (we've got a plastic one instead of a wire).


----------



## Melissa Brill

*crate*



Revividus said:


> Hi Melissa, may I know which plastic crate you're using?
> 
> I'm considering this in large which 24 x 16 x 15in. But am worried that it may turn out too small.
> 
> Stefanplast SPA Gulliver Pet Carrier With Metal Door (Large) (Light Blue) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075B4VSZL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_7.JYAbV9JX7KJ
> 
> Thank you!


This is the one we have... it's about the same size as the one you mentioned. As to whether it will be too small - it depends on the size of your dog. Havanese seem to have a very wide range of sizes from 8 pounds to 20+. Perry is right in the middle at about 11 pounds (5.5 kg) and this crate fits him perfectly. He can move around inside ok. I'd take a picture to show you but a black dog inside a shadowed crate doesn't photograph very well.

https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...gator-pet-kennel-246-l-x-169-w-x-15-h-2164922


----------



## Melissa Brill

*standing*



Revividus said:


> Oh you have a great point about the height. I doubt it's high enough for her to stand in. Is it bad if she can't stand in it?
> 
> I live in an apartment so was thinking of placing the crate in kitchen and the kitchen will act as her ex-pen.


They definitely need to be able to stand, but as to whether it will be too short - it depends. Perry's is only 1 inch taller than the one you mentioned and he can stand up very easily in his (I dont' remember how tall he is at the shoulder).


----------



## krandall

Melissa Brill said:


> I do have a soft side crate that use for Perry but only when we're traveling/ in hotels - he has been able to open it (and was so proud of himself for doing so!) but for us trying to travel with his regular crate on a regular basis would be too difficult. If I knew that we were going to be in a hotel for a few days and that he'd be alone for long periods though I would take his hard side crate (we've got a plastic one instead of a wire).


Maybe this would be an alternative for you. There are a couple of people I train with who have dogs that cannot safely be crated with a zipper. They use these instead. The fold up quite small, are soft sided, but the door end is like a normal, hard plastic crate: https://smile.amazon.com/SportPet-D...-spell&keywords=sport+pet+pop+open+dog+kennel


----------



## Melissa Brill

*folding crate*



krandall said:


> Maybe this would be an alternative for you. There are a couple of people I train with who have dogs that cannot safely be crated with a zipper. They use these instead. The fold up quite small, are soft sided, but the door end is like a normal, hard plastic crate: https://smile.amazon.com/SportPet-D...-spell&keywords=sport+pet+pop+open+dog+kennel


Oh that is interesting! The one I have has a zipper and for now I'm just using a clip on it (it's actually got two zippers so I can clip the zippers together so that he can't slide it.)

This is the one I have... but I like the look of the other one!
https://smile.amazon.com/gp/product/B0015R3C3E/ref=oh_aui_search_detailpage?ie=UTF8&psc=1

I just watched the video for it and it might be even better than the one i have right now because it compresses down to the dimensions of the front not the length.


----------



## Revividus

Melissa Brill said:


> Revividus said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hi Melissa, may I know which plastic crate you're using?
> 
> I'm considering this in large which 24 x 16 x 15in. But am worried that it may turn out too small.
> 
> Stefanplast SPA Gulliver Pet Carrier With Metal Door (Large) (Light Blue) https://www.amazon.com/dp/B075B4VSZL/ref=cm_sw_r_cp_apa_7.JYAbV9JX7KJ
> 
> Thank you!
> 
> 
> 
> This is the one we have... it's about the same size as the one you mentioned. As to whether it will be too small - it depends on the size of your dog. Havanese seem to have a very wide range of sizes from 8 pounds to 20+. Perry is right in the middle at about 11 pounds (5.5 kg) and this crate fits him perfectly. He can move around inside ok. I'd take a picture to show you but a black dog inside a shadowed crate doesn't photograph very well.
> 
> https://www.petco.com/shop/en/petco...gator-pet-kennel-246-l-x-169-w-x-15-h-2164922
Click to expand...

Thanks Melissa! I've decided to get this. Fingers crossed, I'll get a bigger one if she does outgrow it &#128578;


----------



## Mikki

What is the name of the fancy crates you like?


----------



## Melissa Brill

*new travel crate*



krandall said:


> Maybe this would be an alternative for you. There are a couple of people I train with who have dogs that cannot safely be crated with a zipper. They use these instead. The fold up quite small, are soft sided, but the door end is like a normal, hard plastic crate: https://smile.amazon.com/SportPet-D...-spell&keywords=sport+pet+pop+open+dog+kennel


Just to let you know that we have this one now - I haven't seen it but will use it for the first time in a month when we're back in the US. Fingers crossed that it works well


----------

